# Best Drunk/Hangover Foods



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Not necessarily "healthy", but it's nice to have these types of foods in your diet if you enjoy drinking or have just accepted being an alcoholic like me. 

Favorite Drunk food: Beef Ramen, McDonald's Fries and a dollar cheeseburger, and this local place called "The Hots" which serve food only when the bars are about to close, and it's this outdoor buffet you fill a to go box up with buttered pasta, bacon, beef, cheese, fries, and so much more crap to make it heaven.

Favorite Hangover food: McDonald's Hash Browns can cure the worst hangover I have within minutes.


----------



## Cathartes (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't eat when I'm drinking, I just have zero interest in food. I don't eat the day of the hangover, but the day after I can tolerate some fruit (strawberries are my go to), and maybe some crackers or plain toast with butter depending on how bad the hangover is.

[EDIT] Just realized this was in the "Health and Fitness" section lol. Uhh, healthy crackers like, garden vegetable or something, yeah...


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

McDonalds is my hangover Mecca.

My Uni also do these potato wedgies which are a pretty good fix. 

I'll compulsively stuff my face with anything when I'm drunk.


----------



## Sansevieria (May 27, 2013)

Yes Tawanda, beef ramen has a soothing allure roud:

and freezer food. The smell of it cooking might just make you sober though, so careful

-tacos and egg rolls from jack in the box
-or if you hammed while stoney, halfsies from J-bo (half curly fries, half cut fries)


Fuck it, who cares, order a zza
with every topping they have........ boo ya


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l've had people shun the Mcdonald's cure so hard, only to finally surrender to it.

But you must get Coke with whatever else you get IMO, the fountain Coke seems to be even better to neutralize the alcohol's effects, along with McDonald grease and carbs :kitteh:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Stay away from fast food, peoples.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Anything carby and greasy + gatorade.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Kebab pizza.

It is döner kebab, salad and kebab sauce on pizza.

It is truly one of the great things about being a Swede. No other country does as good as we do. And if you are in one of the places in sweden where you can fresh fried fries on the pizza... Heaven!


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Gatorade or Sprite with toast or something potato based seems to work best for me.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

When I'm feeling truly sick, I like sour and watery foods, such as pickles, dijon mustard, ebi sunomono, naengmyeon soup.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

niffer said:


> When I'm feeling truly sick, I like sour and watery foods, such as pickles, dijon mustard, ebi sunomono, naengmyeon soup.


"Is that _niffer_ niffer? No way."

Sup.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

Vic said:


> "Is that _niffer_ niffer? No way."
> 
> Sup.


omg i don't know who you are

are you the istp from #intp on ecnet?


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Bring me the largest burger you can find!
and the large fries


----------



## whispers_the_wind (Aug 30, 2012)

Oily food and lots of orange juice, mmm.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I mean this in all seriousness:

Eat something with TONS of antioxidants before you get shitfaced. 

I once had a drinking problem, and a drunken night was not going so well. The next day I woke up with all the bodily symptoms; my tongue was almost glued to my soft palette from dehydration, yet I had NO hangover.

I was taking Piracetam, a noo-tropic. More specifically, it is known to have an extremely potent antioxidant effect. Since alcohol is an oxidant, I would imagine this to be the roof of the prevention.

Anecdotal, however.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

niffer said:


> are you the istp from #intp on ecnet?


I'm not sure what that means. I'm Vict from the INFJs forum.


On topic: hair of the dog.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Traditional English breakfast, ritch and greasy.










Orange juice


----------



## Husgark (Nov 14, 2012)

A kebab is usually what I get after a long night of drinking. Salty snacks like peanuts feels good as well. I think that's because my body craves salt after having passed so much water


----------



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)

Tawanda said:


> this local place called "The Hots" which serve food only when the bars are about to close, and it's this outdoor buffet you fill a to go box up with buttered pasta, bacon, beef, cheese, fries, and so much more crap to make it heaven.


That sounds fucking epic.


----------



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)

Lots of water, sunshine, and physical activity was all I ever needed. Lethargy only prolongs the suffering.


----------

